# Head lice



## Sonrisa

where do I get a special comb for treating Lice? i have tried all pharmacies in Maadi with no luck? all they have is insecticides but Id rather comb them out of my children heads.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Sonrisa

Those nit combs are hard to find... I went to the pet shop and got a steel one for fleas/lice . I know that steel is a bit hard on the hair but needs must at times, tea tree oil is good for killing lice, also if you oil up their hair, any oil will do and leave it on over night that you should help.. the lice cannot grip the hair. 


Maiden


----------



## expatagogo

My children went through this while they were in elementary school. 


Instead of putting harsh chemicals on their heads, I bought one of those flea combs and combed their heads daily, while wet. It worked.


----------



## Sonrisa

Yes, I've got now a comb from a pet shop and I've given up looking for it in pharmacies, the comb probably works wonders over dogs hairs , but the teeth are too thick and probably not narrow enough to catch nits on human hair

i was looking for something like this

Nitty Gritty Nit Free Head Lice Comb > Head Lice > Embarrasing > Home > Clinical Care Limited

I have tried the oil and also found a lotion based on Dimeticone, wich is not insecticide and Im not afroid to use. But I really need the comb.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, I've got now a comb from a pet shop and I've given up looking for it in pharmacies, the comb probably works wonders over dogs hairs , but the teeth are too thick and probably not narrow enough to catch nits on human hair
> 
> i was looking for something like this
> 
> Nitty Gritty Nit Free Head Lice Comb > Head Lice > Embarrasing > Home > Clinical Care Limited
> 
> I have tried the oil and also found a lotion based on Dimeticone, wich is not insecticide and Im not afroid to use. But I really need the comb.




I will speak to Kate and ask her if she has any.. she might keep a supply to use on the kids at school,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Or we can all come for coffee and sit around pulling them out... ohh the memories lol


----------



## alexvw

I have a suitable plastic comb for lice frim Germany and still lots of lice medicine from Germany, that is safe to use and works wonders. It's called Nyda. Wanna have it? I'm more than happy to help out

I live in Katameya, but my driver lives in Maadi. Any of those places suitable for you?


----------



## Sonrisa

alexvw said:


> I have a suitable plastic comb for lice frim Germany and still lots of lice medicine from Germany, that is safe to use and works wonders. It's called Nyda. Wanna have it? I'm more than happy to help out
> 
> I live in Katameya, but my driver lives in Maadi. Any of those places suitable for you?


Oh definitely! we are in Maadi. Actually Nyda is the Dimeticone based lotion spray that I managed to find in one of the farmacies in Maadi, but they only had one and it wasnt cheap, being imported and so, and didnt manage to kill them all as they are still crawling in there. 
BUt yes, I will very gladly buy some from you if you have some.


----------



## alexvw

Great! If you pm me your address, I can ask my driver to bring it to you after work today. He lives in Maadi...


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Or we can all come for coffee and sit around pulling them out... ohh the memories lol



You need nitty nora the bug explorer....otherwise known as the nit nurse


----------



## mamasue

hurghadapat said:


> You need nitty nora the bug explorer....otherwise known as the nit nurse



Hahahaaaaa....Happy memories!!!
I loved it when the nit nurse came to school.......It'd mean an hour off lessons, standing in a long line, while Nitty Nora raked through our bonces!!

I actually got nits when I was 10....a nit comb wasn't enough.....my mum raked me every day for a week, and then we resorted to some strong greasy chemical stuff, left on overnight.....and it took 3 washes just to get the stuff out!!!

When my daughter was in nursery, most of the kids got nits, but she didn't.....she was actually feeling deprived by not having them!!!


----------



## charleen

I remember the school showing us a film about catching lice in the hopes that it would keep us from sharing hats and hair stuff. You could see as we watched we would start scratching as it mentally made us feel itchy. Hilarious to see kid after kid start scratching but there really wasnt anything wrong!


----------

